# old schwans truck??



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

ive been reading around and heard of the schwans truck that are propane powered. they are chevy 4500 i think just wondering who has them and where people get them for like $4000?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

somebody has to know ive seen other people post about them in the past


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe a search?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd call a schwan location and see where they go.

The problem with propane in the winter is that you can have freeze problems if there is no warming system on it. Not sure if the schwan trucks are set up with them or not.


......


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea but what will they know. I'm sure it has a warming system built in, if not oh well. I just want to meet someone that gets them for like $4000 and buy it off of them for a little more.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I was looking into them fairly extensively last year they can be had from $2500-$6k or so all depending on mileage. eBay and Minnesota Craigslist (schwans corp headquarters are there) yielded the best results but timing was hit or miss. Search "LNL's shrek" I believe was the title of the thread of someone on here who bought one and outfitted it. I have it saved somewhere but on my phone right now.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

WilliamOak;1515763 said:


> Search "LNL's shrek" I believe was the title of the thread of someone on here who bought one and outfitted it. I have it saved somewhere but on my phone right now.


Good search suggestion.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116578

From that thread:


TheBigBoss83;1202441 said:


> 160,000 miles. I have a guy that knows a guy and picked it up for next to nothing. Cheaper than Ebay. I'm thinking of getting another.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i have seen that thread before but that doesnt get me one lol.
can anyone give me a link to one i dont know what part of mn CL to look at.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ugh. .....Google is your friend......meyer international trucks Cameron, wi


----------



## cameren_j (Jun 26, 2011)

*How to find a schwans truck*

If you are still looking for an old propane powered schwans truck Schwans corporate office is located in Marshall MN which is where I grew up. I believe it is Kruse motors that sells those trucks for schwans. Marshall is located in the SW corner of MN just east of Sioux Falls SD.


----------

